# Wet weight to dry weight... Conversion estimate.



## Nodgman (Oct 2, 2013)

So last night I did a partial harvest of a bomb thc auto bomb that i have. She's close to being ready to harvest, but since I have other plants, and I'm out of bud, I chopped off roughly a half oz, wet weight. My question is if it weighs 15g now, how much will it weigh when it's dry? I know there's no way to know for sure, but I wanted to see if anyone can give me an idea of what I'm looking at. Like does wet bud loose approximately half it's weight once dry or is it worse than that? I just wanna make sure I have enough bud to last me till I go to harvest the rest in another 2-3 weeks. Also can I smoke un cured bud? Like I know it won't be nearly as potent, but I can still take it straight from drying, right ? My plan was to take half of buds from this cut and put them in their jars and take the other half and just leave it hanging till it's all smoked( or too dry then I'll throw it in a jar)
Thanks in advance, and ill be sure to post some photos when I get home., I didn't have time before I had to leave for work.


----------



## buster8813 (Oct 2, 2013)

Depending on how much you want to dry your buds, a good/safe estimate would be to expect a loss of about 70%. You can smoke bud that hasnt been cured but why? keep a nice branch out to last till everything has been in jars for a little and just take buds out of the jars as you please.. some buds will get more of a cure then others, especially if you were just going to leave them hanging to dry. You put in your work till now, stay patient as this will make just a big of a difference as anything else youve done this grow.. Besides, if you can make more of it last till your next harvest then you can start to have a little stockpile of different smoke and not have to worry about pulling as much weight the next run


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Similar situation for me with my late finishing flowering ladies. I took a wet sample bud early last week. Trimmed most of the sugar leaves off before weighing. On the scales it was 2.8g. After 4 days drying it was weighed again. This time .75g was showing on the scales. That would indicate the wet fresh bud lost over 70% of total weight in that drying process. I do notice that some plants surprise me in not losing as much weight in drying. I had one White Widow that had great heavy tight bud density. Just about 60% weight difference between dry and wet weight. Then again the buds were almost solid in size. Now Sativas are another story entirely. Some big Sat dom plants in the past , looked huge in flowering , only to become wispy dry buds at harvest. Look at 600w and 1000w lights to get the density your plants deserve.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2013)

Wet : Dry I thought was an 80% loss. (Personally I only weigh dry - Not gunna smoke it wet so who cares)

Expect it to be substantially less, lol.

You'll say "Man that is an awesome Cola freaking massive!"

Three Days later... <scratching Head> "Where did that cola go?" hahaha


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Your dry weight will be 20 - 25 percent of your wet weight.


----------



## Rumple (Oct 2, 2013)

No matter what, it won't change things. I can't understand why you would weigh it wet in the first place. One sure way to increase the wet weight is to leave the root ball on.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Your dry weight will be 20 - 25 percent of your wet weight.


This right here. Figure that somewhere between 4 and 5 of wet weight = 1 of dry ...


----------



## Nodgman (Oct 3, 2013)

buster8813 said:


> Depending on how much you want to dry your buds, a good/safe estimate would be to expect a loss of about 70%. You can smoke bud that hasnt been cured but why? keep a nice branch out to last till everything has been in jars for a little and just take buds out of the jars as you please.. some buds will get more of a cure then others, especially if you were just going to leave them hanging to dry. You put in your work till now, stay patient as this will make just a big of a difference as anything else youve done this grow.. Besides, if you can make more of it last till your next harvest then you can start to have a little stockpile of different smoke and not have to worry about pulling as much weight the next run


Ouch! 70-80%... Dang, i guess Ill have to cut down another cola when I get home to make up for my mis calculation, I knew the conversion was bad but that's worse than I thought. Thanks for the reply 




ALCAN said:


> Similar situation for me with my late finishing flowering ladies. I took a wet sample bud early last week. Trimmed most of the sugar leaves off before weighing. On the scales it was 2.8g. After 4 days drying it was weighed again. This time .75g was showing on the scales. That would indicate the wet fresh bud lost over 70% of total weight in that drying process. I do notice that some plants surprise me in not losing as much weight in drying. I had one White Widow that had great heavy tight bud density. Just about 60% weight difference between dry and wet weight. Then again the buds were almost solid in size. Now Sativas are another story entirely. Some big Sat dom plants in the past , looked huge in flowering , only to become wispy dry buds at harvest. Look at 600w and 1000w lights to get the density your plants deserve.


thanks for the reply, and for the help. Even though this was an auto I kept it under a 600w Mh (18/6) till my photo plants were ready to flower then I switched bulbs going with a hps bulb at 12/12. Buds feel dense but for some reason, they don't even look like buds I get else where. 



yktind said:


> Wet : Dry I thought was an 80% loss. (Personally I only weigh dry - Not gunna smoke it wet so who cares)
> 
> Expect it to be substantially less, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, yeah I've seen what u mean in a few of some other peoples grows. 

Since this is my first time doing this when I trimmed, I tried doing a few buds of each "style"of trimming, like some I took every since leaf off of but left the hairs, then others I left a lot on just to see the difference.


----------



## Nodgman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys here's the photos...




















trimmed


----------



## Nodgman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey how long should I leave them hanging? I checked on them last night but the buds are still damp.


----------



## yktind (Oct 3, 2013)

Rumple said:


> No matter what, it won't change things. I can't understand why you would weigh it wet in the first place. One sure way to increase the wet weight is to leave the root ball on.


Hahahaha, Just weigh it in the pot


----------



## yktind (Oct 3, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Hey how long should I leave them hanging? I checked on them last night but the buds are still damp.


Once they feel dry, throw them in a mason jar. don't pack them. Leave them over night and check in the morning. They will be wet again. Leave the jar open until they feel dry. Then close lid and repeat. 

Also do some searching for dry and cure.


----------



## new2420grow (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a stem break on one of my plants the other day, it was about 2 weeks early, but I went ahead and cut it and trimmed it. For kicks and giggles, I weighed it, it weighed out at 1.85 oz, wet. After drying, and cutting most of the stem away, it weighed in at .40 oz.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 3, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> I had a stem break on one of my plants the other day, it was about 2 weeks early, but I went ahead and cut it and trimmed it. For kicks and giggles, I weighed it, it weighed out at 1.85 oz, wet. After drying, and cutting most of the stem away, it weighed in at .40 oz.



Yes, that is 21.6 percent of the wet weight.


----------



## Rumple (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice looking bud regardless of weight. Wish we had a "happy" measurement.


----------



## kinddiesel (Oct 7, 2013)

what ever they weigh . subtract 75 % around this is very close. what I see hanging I would guess 10 to 12 grams max.


----------



## P Sleezy (Oct 12, 2013)

Best wet to dry ratio in my experience is the super lemon haze. The buds lost some weight, but they lost very little girth while drying.


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rumple said:


> No matter what, it won't change things. I can't understand why you would weigh it wet in the first place. One sure way to increase the wet weight is to leave the root ball on.


 Its simple really. All my growers have their drying racks on hanging digital scales. Record the wet weight divide by 5(20%) and set your finish weight on the scale. Check the scale daily and when you have hit your number...its done! Perfect every time, weight is a very good way of knowing WHEN it is actually smoke able. You can do this for your cured product also except your set point is 60% not 20%. _JAS_


----------



## sk12 (Oct 12, 2013)

I say wait that stuff is strong and the longer you wait the less you will have to smoke to get high. Did two different drying techniques the one that I let dry and cure the longest only have to smoke about half a bowl and get stoned really bad aka room spinning etc. The short dry and cure took a bowl and a half to get the same level of high. Hope this helps.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 12, 2013)

figure in the closet if you have humidty correct about 60% 7-10 days to get dry check it daily to make sure. then 30 days in jars for the cure.


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 12, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Its simple really. All my growers have their drying racks on hanging digital scales. Record the wet weight divide by 5(20%) and set your finish weight on the scale. Check the scale daily and when you have hit your number...its done! Perfect every time, weight is a very good way of knowing WHEN it is actually smoke able. You can do this for your cured product also except your set point is 60% not 20%. _JAS_


Could you explain the 60%/cured part.? Probably on my end but I didn't understand


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry Db... I get rambling and forget to explain. When you cure you want to jar your product at a certain point before dry and allow a really slow dry in the jar from that point , burping or removing the lid every allows for moisture to escape slower than on a rack or open air.Its very hard to hit that same percentage point to start the cure every time. The scale set to 60%(I use 60 only for reference) will let you know every time when your product has lost just the right amount of moisture and you can now jar your product. Its just a way of making sure you are starting at the same % and the process is the same every time. _JAS _


----------



## Nizza (Oct 13, 2013)

JAS good tidbit on how you can use wet weight to figure when you're done drying, thats great.


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 13, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Sorry Db... I get rambling and forget to explain. When you cure you want to jar your product at a certain point before dry and allow a really slow dry in the jar from that point , burping or removing the lid every allows for moisture to escape slower than on a rack or open air.Its very hard to hit that same percentage point to start the cure every time. The scale set to 60%(I use 60 only for reference) will let you know every time when your product has lost just the right amount of moisture and you can now jar your product. Its just a way of making sure you are starting at the same % and the process is the same every time. _JAS _


Makes sense. Super practical. Will definitely use this my next go. Thanks


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 14, 2013)

Seems like 60 is alot i would personally go with 40 percent. That way i can burp the first week twice a day for 10 min . The second week once a day for 10 min. Third week every other day . Once on the 4 th week and then once on the 6th if all is good by then id leave them closed and check up on them once in a while.


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 17, 2013)

i recently harvested and i weighed wet to dry and this is what i came up with.
Grown under a 1000 w, and picked at 58 days of flowering. vegged for 30 days was smallest one in the room 5x5
Blue Mazar
wet=102.7g
Dry=25.2g
Pretty much 75% loss.
i will be doing this for a year in an attempt to gain as much info i can on the different strains that i have as a part of a selective breeding process. if anyone would like to contribute their details that would be great


----------



## yktind (Oct 18, 2013)

Unicloner said:


> i recently harvested and i weighed wet to dry and this is what i came up with.
> Grown under a 1000 w, and picked at 58 days of flowering. vegged for 30 days was smallest one in the room 5x5
> Blue Mazar
> wet=102.7g
> ...


No offense man, but that sounds like a really light harvest...

Not sure what kind of yield Blue Mazar is suppose to get but with a 1000 watt light and only 25.2 grams is not good. 
Thats only 0.025g / watt. I suggest vegging for longer and making the most of your 100 watter. 

Unless you meant 25 oz then you did an great job. Thats about 0.7g / watt


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 18, 2013)

I think he is saying thats one plants from the grow . the smallest in his grow. i would hope thats not just the only plant and the total yeild froma 1000 watt bulb or something went way wrong.


----------



## yktind (Oct 18, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> I think he is saying thats one plants from the grow . the smallest in his grow. i would hope thats not just the only plant and the total yeild froma 1000 watt bulb or something went way wrong.


Or maybe they hate money and love the electric company.


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 19, 2013)

Just check out my albums on my profile. I in no way like the power bills I get but my rooms produce more top quality meds in a small space than anyone I know. I have developed a few tricks over the years that I will share in my upcoming grow journal. Happy growing


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 19, 2013)

My 5x5 yielded over 40 oz with 139 tops that accounted for 70% of the weight. That's dried and cured by the way


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Unicloner said:


> i will be doing this for a year in an attempt to gain as much info i can on the different strains that i have as a part of a selective breeding process. if anyone would like to contribute their details that would be great


75-80% will be the numbers somewhere in there. It is the moisture content not the strains that dictate when it is smokeable. _JAS_


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes those will be the numbers. I'm aware that mousture content determines smokeability I'm tring to determine which breeds I am running produce the most finished weight and if letting the plants dehydrate their soil before harvesting yields better results for several different reasons. I am on my mobile so I won't type it all out but I will post in my grow journal my little experiments and the results I am hoping to achieve.


----------



## yktind (Oct 21, 2013)

Unicloner said:


> My 5x5 yielded over 40 oz with 139 tops that accounted for 70% of the weight. That's dried and cured by the way


Thanks for clarifying, man. Lol I was a little confused as to what your total weight was.


----------



## Edgar9 (Oct 21, 2013)

Unicloner said:


> i recently harvested and i weighed wet to dry and this is what i came up with.
> Grown under a 1000 w, and picked at 58 days of flowering. vegged for 30 days was smallest one in the room 5x5
> Blue Mazar
> wet=102.7g
> ...


I find the exact same thing, about a 75% loss. If you start with 24 oz you end up with 6.


----------

